# Remote could be changed



## bobster954 (Aug 15, 2011)

New user...

I found some aspects of the remote annoying and think button placement could be much better....

clear button should be up top near all the other buttons, as should the enter last button.

where the hands up/down and rec button are, I would place the clear, enter/last, and mute buttons. I would place infor where the mute button is now.

I would place rcor right over the guide button.


of course if I could redesign, I would make the more used buttons large, at the top.... just my ideas.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Which remote are you discussing? There are several different ones, and they vary some from unit to unit.

With the exception of the <Info> button, I like the button placement on the Glo remote very well. It's too easy to hit the stupid <Guide> button, which really serves no useful purpose, and tends to be highly disruptive, when one wants to hit the <Info> button.

The easiest to reach buttons *ARE* the most used buttons, again with the exception of the <Info> button. The ones at the top are not the easiest to reach. The ones right above the waist are the easiest to reach.


----------



## bobster954 (Aug 15, 2011)

lrhorer said:


> Which remote are you discussing? There are several different ones, and they vary some from unit to unit.
> 
> With the exception of the <Info> button, I like the button placement on the Glo remote very well. It's too easy to hit the stupid <Guide> button, which really serves no useful purpose, and tends to be highly disruptive, when one wants to hit the <Info> button.
> 
> The easiest to reach buttons *ARE* the most used buttons, again with the exception of the <Info> button. The ones at the top are not the easiest to reach. The ones right above the waist are the easiest to reach.


sorry, my bad..the remote for the premiere. both the regular and the bluetooth one.

things like the 'tv input' button and stuff like that I would rather have where the clear and last buttons are. Although I have recently encountered the reality that there are lots of people who do not surf or use the guides, so the last, clear, and a number of buttons would be less used by them.

Guess I am just too old as I still channel surf and use the guide. Maybe the buttons are in the best place for a majority....

c'est live.


----------

